# onkyo 9.2 to 4-ep2500



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

For the 2 subs output on the Onkyotx-nr1007 to 4-ep2500 will i need 2 Samson S-converts or 1?


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Sorry for the pics, i just didn't know how to resize the orig.

Any input would be appreciated on the orig topic.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You don’t need two S-Converts; the second diagram will do. 

You also don’t need most of those splitters. If you run the amps in Parallel mode, only Input #1 is needed to drive both channels, and the Input #2 jack can be used to send the signal to a second amp. See pp. 7 & 8 of the manual.

Actually, you might not need any S-Converts at all. Many pre-amps have sufficient output voltage to drive the EP amps. 

Here’s a little test you can do to see: Connect all the EP amps to the Onkyo as you intend to use them. Disconnect all speakers from the Onkyo and the EP amps. Turn the EP gains all the way up. Turn the Onkyo’s sub output all the way up. Now turn the Onkyo’s master up to highest setting you would ever use. If the EP amplifiers’ clip lights light up solid, then you’re getting all the signal you need from the Onkyo and you don’t need an S-Convert.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Here’s a little test you can do to see: Connect all the EP amps to the Onkyo as you intend to use them. Disconnect all speakers from the Onkyo and the EP amps. Turn the EP gains all the way up. Turn the Onkyo’s sub output all the way up. Now turn the Onkyo’s master up to highest setting you would ever use. If the EP amplifiers’ clip lights light up solid, then you’re getting all the signal you need from the Onkyo and you don’t need an S-Convert.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


This can be fine for a sub but for full range the higher the input level voltage the less signal to noise you will get. By turning up the amps levels to full your also boosting the noise in the signal path.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah - that can be a concern, but it’s not the case with every amp. I have an old Ramsa amp from the 90s that is dead silent with the gains maxed.

It occurs to me that I left the “test” incomplete: I should have noted that if you can get the amp’s clip LEDs to light up solid, at that point reduce the amp’s gain until they start to flicker.

The idea was that an S-Convert might not be necessary. I think a lot of people use it who probably don’t need one.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Ok, Thanks guys. I don't have to disconnect all the speakers cause everything is still new in the box. I didn't want to mess with anything untill i got all the cables and what not to hook everything up. Plus I still have a little sheet rock to finish, so it still will have some dust kicked up in that room and I didnt want it to get on the new equipment..


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

also what would you guys recommend to convert the rca outputs on Onkyo to XLR or 1/4 TRS on the ep2500.


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

so from the rca outs L and R to 1/4 input 1 on amp 1 L and 1/4 input 1 amp 1 R. Then daul male 1/4 plugs going from 1/4 input 2 on amp 1 L and 1/4 input 2 amp 1 R to 1/4 input 1 on amp 2 L and 1/4 input 1 amp 2 R.

There will be 2 amps per side if that helps


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds right. Do you have the amps bridged? The manual isn't clear as to whether or not you can do the daisy chaining with the amp bridged. But it will work if you have two speakers per amp with it in parallel mode.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

yes the amps will be bridged once i actually hook them up. 1 ep2500 to each mal-x.

I was confused by the manual as well. In the manual it says on page 7 "mono-bridge mode switches must be disingaged when running parallel mode". But on page 9 there is an example image of a set up that uses 1 input but the amp is bridge.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Correct, only one input is needed for parallel mode or bridged mode. There are directions on the back of the amp for the settings, as well as directions on page. 

But it may be that in bridged mode, the daisy chaining from Ch. 2 to the next amp won't work. Try it and see. If it doesn't, you could just use the second input jack on Channel 1 instead. IOW, if you're using the 1/4" jack for your Ch. 1 input, you could run an XLR cable from the Ch. 1 XLR to the second amp. The XLR and 1/4" jacks are internally paralleled, so it should work. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## harleyhualer-sc02 (May 25, 2008)

Ok,Thanks. Your the man Wayne.


----------

